# ideal protein diet



## lacey (Jun 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried this diet? If so, did you have good results? I know some of the food contains soy that I know we are not suppose to have,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope - South Beach diet has always worked for me - when I follow it. I think South Beach also teaches a person how to properly eat after you are done losing weight, so it becomes more a way of life rather than a diet.

If you have self control - South Beach will be cheaper and as effective in my opinon.


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

I am on GAPS, at the same time doing the Leptin reset program. SOY? It's not a complete protein so really odd they call it an ideal protein diet and it uses soy. Soy is so over processed and not complete, not to mention poor for health. I will stick to pastured grass fed meats


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

puritanize said:


> I am on GAPS, at the same time doing the Leptin reset program. SOY? It's not a complete protein so really odd they call it an ideal protein diet and it uses soy. Soy is so over processed and not complete, not to mention poor for health. I will stick to pastured grass fed meats





puritanize said:


> I am on GAPS, at the same time doing the Leptin reset program. SOY? It's not a complete protein so really odd they call it an ideal protein diet and it uses soy. Soy is so over processed and not complete, not to mention poor for health. I will stick to pastured grass fed meats


How is it helping/changing things? What are you doing for the leptin reset? Thanks


----------



## puritanize (Apr 11, 2013)

So far great, the last of my belly weight is finally shrinking out. I of course am still on a program to deal with H-Pylori, then for 2 months the parasite.

I feel amazing, I am a huge snacker, now just 3 meals a day! Love it.... It's a long term deal, so obviously time will tell how this goes.

I mean let's face it, we know food can be a detriment to our health, a snack cake, sugar, junk food is not worth my health!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not at all familiar with the "ideal protein diet" but I've been doing low-carb for a few weeks now (which means mostly proteins), and results have been very good! I had let several pounds creep on because I haven't been exercising at all, and I was eating too much. I take full responsibility!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Puritanize -- can you tell me specifically what you're doing? I'm very interested. For example, breakfast lunch dinner and what are you doing specifically regarding the leptin reset?

Thansk so much


----------



## WendyM (Mar 3, 2014)

After decades of yo-yo dieting I finally found what works for me.

Protein shakes from Body By Vi twice a day and a health meal plus 2 healthy snacks. I have more energy and I have lost weight and given up smoking. I lost 28lbs so far over 18 months. It is also gluten free so good for thyroid diets.

It's not just about what you eat, Vi Challenges you to set goals and make lifestyle changes, and lots of support as you do it. I have been more active too, which is helping me tone up and feel better about myself.

Just waiting to find out if I now have hashitoxicosis, but sure that I can get through it with Vi.

Happy to share info with anyone who want to know more. http://wendymanning.bodybyvi.com/


----------

